# how many plows



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

i'm just curious on how many pushes everyone got last year 2005-2006 season we got 21 pushes and 28 salts but we plow at 1 inch


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

wow is everyone new this year 59 views and no reply


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

1 inch trigger? damn. the lowest we go is 2"


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well i got 2 pushes in last year the rest was handled with salt. terrible year last year but as the saying goes take the good with the bad.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

2 pushes last year and 4 salts... ridiculous


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

yzf1000_rider;329278 said:


> well i got 2 pushes in last year the rest was handled with salt. terrible year last year but as the saying goes take the good with the bad.


wow you must not have had any good accounts i know of about 7 storms last year where we got over 4 inches and i'm not that far from you but i agree it wasnt the best year


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

kingplow;327662 said:


> i'm just curious on how many pushes everyone got last year 2005-2006 season we got 21 pushes and 28 salts but we plow at 1 inch


21 plows ! Last year most our stuff was in Grand Blanc i at most we got was 14 i think but we salted probably 38 times. with 1" trigger .

But just today we had accounts that are no more than 1 mile from each other one was dry one was almost 1"


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

paphillips;330278 said:


> 21 plows ! Last year most our stuff was in Grand Blanc i at most we got was 14 i think but we salted probably 38 times. with 1" trigger .
> 
> But just today we had accounts that are no more than 1 mile from each other one was dry one was almost 1"


wow those numbers arn't too far off from us we are a little farther south than you 90% of our lots are in waterford pontiac area


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

How do you guys decide when to go out when your accounts are 30 mins from home. We have a big job in Novi and the weather can be a lot different in Novi from Fenton. Right now i have guys or myself going down there twice a day just incase>


----------



## concreteman (Jul 19, 2005)

6 2 in dec and 4 in jan 0 for feb and 0 in march hope we have more this year:crying: :crying:


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

only pushed 3 times last year - Bad year!


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

8 here and 2 of them I was pushing the trigger. Got paid only because it was a good year for the customers anyway:crying:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

20 last year with a 3" trigger. Year befor was 11 with the same 3" trigger. Average here is 20 with a 3" trigger.


----------

